# Project "Livin Large" (update July 19 - rocket launchers!)



## BaitCaster (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's the rubber interlocking floor I recently installed.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 8, 2010)

Your boat looks great. Bet your itchin' to get that sportwin back from the mechanic. I read that you may be considering keeping your front deck low, I have done the same thing, allows for the option of having more people in the boat.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Ictalurus said:


> Your boat looks great. Bet your itchin' to get that sportwin back from the mechanic. I read that you may be considering keeping your front deck low, I have done the same thing, allows for the option of having more people in the boat.



Yes, I like the stability as is. I also have two kids and a deck might make it difficult to take them both out in the boat at the same time.


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 9, 2010)

I LOVE that motor!!! I grew up fishing out of a 14' Alumacraft V hull with an 18 hp one very similar to that. Great looking rig!!

Mike


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 9, 2010)

Where did you get the floor from? I am looking at some other options for a floor.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2010)

Woah ... that motor ... so clean and purdy !


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 9, 2010)

How is that seat mount holding up. Just wondering because I am (hopefully) starting my rear deck in the next fews days and I was thinking about putting one seat mount to drive with then one for the pedistal when I fish. You have seen the pictures of my post (1542 project) and I don't want to raise the rear deck just to a seat. I figure I can mount the pedistal seat mount in the frame over the gas tank area, kinda half in that frame and half on the bench, but the drive seat will have to be in the bench. Let me know, thanks. Your boat is looking good.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 9, 2010)

huntinfool said:


> Where did you get the floor from? I am looking at some other options for a floor.



Home Depot


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 9, 2010)

great job on that trailer!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 9, 2010)

FishinFL said:


> How is that seat mount holding up. Just wondering because I am (hopefully) starting my rear deck in the next fews days and I was thinking about putting one seat mount to drive with then one for the pedistal when I fish. You have seen the pictures of my post (1542 project) and I don't want to raise the rear deck just to a seat. I figure I can mount the pedistal seat mount in the frame over the gas tank area, kinda half in that frame and half on the bench, but the drive seat will have to be in the bench. Let me know, thanks. Your boat is looking good.



The seat mount is holding up fine for now. There is some play, i.e. wobble due to the thin aluminum on the seat. It is going to need some suuport eventually. I want to slide a piece of plywood inside the seat between the aluminum and the foam. I'm going to put a hatch in the bench like BobberBoy did on his Tracker. I figure when I do that I will slide some plywood under the seat to stiffen it up.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 11, 2010)

I am now toying with ideas for mounting my transom mount trolling motor on the bow of my boat. I know how to turn the head around. However, I am not sure what the best way is to mount it. I can fit the motor on the bow (as per the pictures below) but there are obviously some angles and gaps that need to be dealt with to secure the motor safely. I was thinking the simplest thing to do would be to cut two angled wooden blocks to fit the gaps on the inside and outside of the bow and simply bolt them together through the hull.

Does anyone have any better ideas or advice?

Cheers,
BC


----------



## KMixson (Jun 11, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I am now toying with ideas for mounting my transom mount trolling motor on the bow of my boat. I know how to turn the head around. However, I am not sure what the best way is to mount it. I can fit the motor on the bow (as per the pictures below) but there are obviously some angles and gaps that need to be dealt with to secure the motor safely. I was thinking the simplest thing to do would be to cut two angled wooden blocks to fit the gaps on the inside and outside of the bow and simply bolt them together through the hull.
> 
> Does anyone have any better ideas or advice?
> 
> ...




Can you screw the fastening clamps out much farther than they are now? From the pictures it looks like you have them backed out almost as far as they will go. I might would drill a hole halfway into the inner wooden blocks you mount so the clamp screw would go below the gunwale into the wooden block. You will have to cut off the clamp feet and install a washer in the bottom of the hole you drill for the clamp screw to act as a footing for the screw. If you do cut the feet off you can cut the screw to a length that is better suited to keep the clamp screw tightening handles out of your way. If the trolling motor is still under warranty do not cut the feet off. Someone else may have a better suggestion.


----------



## TheRookieFD (Jun 11, 2010)

I would recomend an "L" shaped board design on the front to mount the trolling motor to a piece of wood that is straight up and down. I have seen a few of these on these message boards. I will try and locate the exact post for ya. 

They also sell a really neat attachment for the front handle on the boat to mount a transome trolling motor to. Search on Cabelas web site for Jon Boat Trolling Motor Bracket. It is pretty cool and not too expensive.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 14, 2010)

After some more thought on the bow mount for the trolling motor I realized that the simplest solution is usually the best one. So I cut two 12 inch lengths of 2x 4 and ripped them down to the 3 inch width of the bow lip. I glued them together and bolted them to the bow with 1/2 inch hex bolts. I treated the wood with Thompson's water seal and will probably paint it black or green, if I can find a matching colour.

Now I have the option of running the trolling motor on the bow or on the stern. So far it seems pretty solid, but we will see how it performs on the water. The next thing I am going to have to do is run an extension wire from my battery (in the stern) to the motor in the bow. I don't imagine there is any magic to that.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats cool, I would go one further, I bet you have a 1 inch wood bore drill head somewhere around, use the imprint of the two round bases from your mount, drill in about 1/4 of an inch, you got yourself a custom job you wont loose if you hit a log, or if it gets loose!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Thats cool, I would go one further, I bet you have a 1 inch wood bore drill head somewhere around, use the imprint of the two round bases from your mount, drill in about 1/4 of an inch, you got yourself a custom job you wont loose if you hit a log, or if it gets loose!



Thanks - that is a great idea!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 21, 2010)

It was a big weekend for project "Livin Large". I installed a deck hatch on the bow seat for some dry storage and to give some access for eventual wiring for fish finder and trolling motor. I also installed some Rod Saver straps on the seats. However, the big news was the addition of the Livin Large graphic. Huge shout out to my buddy Robert McFarlane for coming up with the name and designing, procuring and applying the logo!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 21, 2010)

Man that looks awesome!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Man that looks awesome!



Thanks! It helps to have a buddy who is a graphic artist and who also loves to fish!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Jun 21, 2010)

What a great rig! I love what you did and the graphics finish it up nicely!

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## Froggy (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats great looking! I was sweating it out with the graphix, but it all starightened out as it dried!


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 21, 2010)

The boat is looking awesome, the graphics look good. It is really coming along. =D>


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice job man dow did you do that bass is it a spray or a decal?


----------



## cali27 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, your project is looking great. really like the front dry storage. Would your friend be interested in making me up a decal for my boat, obviously for cash?

Why did u need the numbers on it? Do I have to do that with a 1436 with a 9.9, or is it only 10hp or over.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 22, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Nice job man dow did you do that bass is it a spray or a decal?



It's a custom made decal.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 22, 2010)

cali27 said:


> Hey, your project is looking great. really like the front dry storage. Would your friend be interested in making me up a decal for my boat, obviously for cash?
> 
> Why did u need the numbers on it? Do I have to do that with a 1436 with a 9.9, or is it only 10hp or over.



Yeah, my buddy would probably be happy to do up a decal for you. I will PM you his email address.

You need to register yout boat if it is over 10hp. My motor is 18hp. Even if your motor is below 10hp it's not a bad idea to register. I am told it is a good theft deterrent. It doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey baitcaster could you pm me his email too


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 22, 2010)

man that decal work is sweet


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 23, 2010)

Baitcaster, Ditto on the sending a PM for me with the address to the decal dude, [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Jun 23, 2010)

Where did you get the deck lids? I've been looking for something similar. Thanks.....great job too!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 23, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Where did you get the deck lids? I've been looking for something similar. Thanks.....great job too!



www.greatlakesskipper.com

You can get similar hatches at Cabelas and Bass Pro but Great Lakes Skipper has better prices and selection, and they ship really fast.

Cheers,
BC


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking pretty good. Like the graphics.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice =D> The Rod Saver straps were the best $10 item I found for my boat.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I know you asked the question of baitcaster, but a bimetal hole saw (standard hole saw from Lowes/Home Depot), does quite nicely. Once you get the pilot bit in, tilt the drill a couple of degrees, so that the saw is cutting at a very slight angle. Gets it cutting only one portion at a time, and does a fine job.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 19, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> I know you asked the question of baitcaster, but a bimetal hole saw (standard hole saw from Lowes/Home Depot), does quite nicely. Once you get the pilot bit in, tilt the drill a couple of degrees, so that the saw is cutting at a very slight angle. Gets it cutting only one portion at a time, and does a fine job.



Yep, I used a hole cutter for the rear seat. On the front hatch I used a jig saw with a very fine metal-cutting blade. I finished the hole with a Dremel and sanding wheel.


----------



## wvmedic (Aug 9, 2010)

BaitCaster if you don't mind my asking, what body of water do you fish? I like to fish the west arm of Nippissing and was wondering if the boat would handle it.

Jeff


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 9, 2010)

wvmedic said:


> BaitCaster if you don't mind my asking, what body of water do you fish? I like to fish the west arm of Nippissing and was wondering if the boat would handle it.
> 
> Jeff



I try to stick to the smaller lakes. However, I have had it out in some pretty heavy chop. You just need to be smart and go slow when the wind kicks up.


----------



## wvmedic (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Baitcaster.


----------



## pajam (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice ride bait caster! I once had the same boat with the trolling mtr mounted on the bow like yours except i bought some thick metal angles from home depot that i put side by side and a 2x4 behind for gapping.never let me down, yours is really nice! now you need a stereo maybe for while your cruising to the sweet spot at full throttle. I forgot i wanted to ask about that reward sticker on transom whats the deal with that looks like its from bass.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 10, 2010)

pajam said:


> Nice ride bait caster! I once had the same boat with the trolling mtr mounted on the bow like yours except i bought some thick metal angles from home depot that i put side by side and a 2x4 behind for gapping.never let me down, yours is really nice! now you need a stereo maybe for while your cruising to the sweet spot at full throttle. I forgot i wanted to ask about that reward sticker on transom whats the deal with that looks like its from bass.



Thanks. I'm planning on adding some reinforcement to the trolling motor mount this week. I'll post up some pics.

Yes, the reward sticker is from B.A.S.S.


----------



## pajam (Aug 12, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> pajam said:
> 
> 
> > Nice ride bait caster! I once had the same boat with the trolling mtr mounted on the bow like yours except i bought some thick metal angles from home depot that i put side by side and a 2x4 behind for gapping.never let me down, yours is really nice! now you need a stereo maybe for while your cruising to the sweet spot at full throttle. I forgot i wanted to ask about that reward sticker on transom whats the deal with that looks like its from bass.
> ...


I dont understand why and whats the reward about is it real?


----------



## 94silverbeast (Aug 12, 2010)

where did you get that lid for the bow of your boat and how much do they run?


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 13, 2010)

pajam said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > pajam said:
> ...



If you are a mmber of B.A.S.S. you get a sticker for your boat that says B.A.S.S. will offer a $1,000 reward for information on anyone who steals your boat. So the sticker is a warning to any would-be theif that a reward will be offered for someone to turn him in. It is real.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 13, 2010)

94silverbeast said:


> where did you get that lid for the bow of your boat and how much do they run?



It's a "Jim Black" hatch and I got it for $50 at Great Lakes Skipper - https://greatlakesskipper.com/category-1/22_23-hatches-port-windows-deck-hatches.html

I'm really pleased with it. I plan to install another one in my rear bench seat one of these days.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 23, 2010)

Some new pics on the water.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 23, 2010)

I re-did my trolling motor mount on the bow. The reinforcement worked and she is now as solid as a rock - no play whatsoever.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 5, 2010)

So, I now have bilge pump, switch panel and livewell aerator pump sitting in the garage waiting to be installed. I picked up some wiring from Paul down at Klause Marine but also had to order some further wiring. 

I'm not going to have any time this weekend (house guests all weekend for Thanksgiving), but I am hoping to get some time before the end of October to complete the install. Otherwise, I may be waiting until spring, which is fine.

I also got a small 12v battery from Cabelas which I will eventually be using as a dedicated power source for the fish finder I am hoping to get for Christmas! It's a great little battery that has received rave reviews on the Cabela's website. Hooked it up to the aerator last night in the kitchen sink and both units worked like a charm. I'm thinking I should also get a timer for it.

Here are some pics of the switch panel, batt., aerator :


----------



## franner11 (Oct 7, 2010)

sweet setup!


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 7, 2010)

franner11 said:


> sweet setup!



Thanks and welcome to the forum. Have you modded your Tracker at all?


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 7, 2010)

Great boat.Very nicely done.I've just gotten a 16 foot flat bottom and it will pretty much look like yours.When you put the rubber on the floor inbetween the ribs,did you have to add anything to raise it up?


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 7, 2010)

azslabber said:


> Great boat.Very nicely done.I've just gotten a 16 foot flat bottom and it will pretty much look like yours.When you put the rubber on the floor inbetween the ribs,did you have to add anything to raise it up?



Thanks. No I didn't put anything under the rubber. I just put the tiles together and cut them to size.


----------



## franner11 (Oct 7, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> franner11 said:
> 
> 
> > sweet setup!
> ...




Not much at all, except to add a couple seats, put down some rubber carpet, installed a fish finder, and a few necessities like rod holders & cleats.
Not sure if I'm gonna mod much at all for now. Will probably take it slow, but man there are some awesome possibilities and great inspiration on this site! 
I'd like to graduate to an outboard, but I want to get the basics completed first, fish for a few months (or longer) and see if it's in my budget.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 19, 2010)

The stars aligned this weekend and I managed to steal a couple of hours to install an aerator in my livewell.




The first step was to remove the lid by drilling out the existing rivets. I didn't know what I was going to see once I got the lid off so I also removed the through-hull drain fitting at the bottom of the well thinking I may need to remove the whole tank.

Once the lid was removed I was pleasantly suprised to see that I was not going to have to remove the tank or drill any more holes to wire the aerator unit. It was also apparent that I didn't need to remove the through-hull fitting.










I used my Dremel tool to cut a small notch at the top of the tank for the wire. After a few tries I was able to fish the wire down the side of the tank and out from under the bench seat through the floor chine. 










I then ran some 10 gauge wire back to the rear storage hatch where the switch panel will be installed - which is the next project. Finally, re-riveted the lid back onto the bench seat. I need to get some touch up paint for the rivets.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking good, keep up the good work.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 20, 2010)

Everytime that you do something I have to change my mind,lol.I was going to take the center bench out of mine,but now I think that I will leave it and put my livewell inside of it.How many gallons is that livewell?


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 20, 2010)

azslabber said:


> ...How many gallons is that livewell?



I have no idea!


----------



## tccanoe (Oct 21, 2010)

Hay BaitCaster. Nice job. Great one-off. I've got my trolling motor set up much like yours. I like the hand control over the foot. You can hit it with your foot, knee, hand, rod butt, ear, or anything handy and you'r not standing on one leg all day. What I did was add a Big Foot switch in line. That way as long as the motor is pointing in the general direction you want, you can just tap the switch with your foot to keep moving. Best of both worlds. They run about 12bucks and last for yrs. Keeps up the good work and the good posts.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 21, 2010)

tccanoe said:


> Hay BaitCaster. Nice job. Great one-off. I've got my trolling motor set up much like yours. I like the hand control over the foot. You can hit it with your foot, knee, hand, rod butt, ear, or anything handy and you'r not standing on one leg all day. What I did was add a Big Foot switch in line. That way as long as the motor is pointing in the general direction you want, you can just tap the switch with your foot to keep moving. Best of both worlds. They run about 12bucks and last for yrs. Keeps up the good work and the good posts.



Thanks for that, I also prefer hand controlled to foot controlled. I think I will add the bigfoot switch for a little more convenience.

Cheers,
C


----------



## bassin026 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am in the process of putting my Endura 55/36 on the bow, did you have any problems with the 2x4's being sturdy enough to hold the trolling motor bracket in place??? and in what position do you have the trolling motor when towing? last but not least what is a big foot switch and how does it work?


----------



## midnight_f150 (Oct 30, 2010)

BaitCaster where did you find that lid for your front storage compartment?


----------



## tccanoe (Oct 31, 2010)

bassin026 said:


> I am in the process of putting my Endura 55/36 on the bow, did you have any problems with the 2x4's being sturdy enough to hold the trolling motor bracket in place??? and in what position do you have the trolling motor when towing? last but not least what is a big foot switch and how does it work?


I used the Big-Foot switch for years on at least three boats. It's an on/off switch that is foot controlled. I wire it in-line on the negative side of my trolling motor. For the money, it's durable, lasts for years and is convenient. At rest, it remains in the off position but has a switch that will hold in continuous run position. If you are casting or your hands are otherwise occupied, and your trolling motor is pointing in the right general direction you can tap the Big Foot and move your boat as you continue the task at hand. I've had foot controlled and hand controlled trolling motors over the years and I get better control with the hand controlled plus the big foot at half the price. I also like to put an extension handle on my trolling motor. Of course this is just my opinion and everybody else is wrong.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 1, 2010)

bassin026 said:


> I am in the process of putting my Endura 55/36 on the bow, did you have any problems with the 2x4's being sturdy enough to hold the trolling motor bracket in place??? and in what position do you have the trolling motor when towing? last but not least what is a big foot switch and how does it work?



Hey Bassin',

AS you can see from my thread, I first cut two 2x4's and bolted them to the bow. There was a lot of wobble from the torque of the motor and the bolts ended up coming loose. so, I removed one of the 2x4's and added some aluminum bracing for support and it is now as solid as a rock.

When I tow, I usually take the trolling motor right off. For a short trip I may leave it mounted on the bow in the "up" position.

A big foot switch is basically a foot-operated on/off switch for your transom mount trolling motor.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 1, 2010)

midnight_f150 said:


> BaitCaster where did you find that lid for your front storage compartment?



www.greatlakesskipper.com


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 1, 2010)

tccanoe said:


> bassin026 said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the process of putting my Endura 55/36 on the bow, did you have any problems with the 2x4's being sturdy enough to hold the trolling motor bracket in place??? and in what position do you have the trolling motor when towing? last but not least what is a big foot switch and how does it work?
> ...



x2


----------



## midnight_f150 (Nov 1, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> midnight_f150 said:
> 
> 
> > BaitCaster where did you find that lid for your front storage compartment?
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## bassin026 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your advise, I had my local welder make a bracket this past Saturday, cost $25.00 a fantastic bargan , I never thought of taking the motor off, that's a great idea. I will look into a Big Foot Switch this evening and am also going to use an extension.
Againg thanks for all your help


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 2, 2010)

You've done a great job... The trailer is espeically sweet. Came a long way from what it first looked like. Love the setup for the boat too. I couldn't help but notice in one of your initial photos of the boat, you had a nice cold glass of beer sitting on your bench seat. Now that's the way to work on your boat!!!

Keep up the good work man.


----------



## DuraCraft (Nov 30, 2010)

Bait, that is nice! I keep finding older posts here; hep me, hep me, this site is kicking me... (in a good way!). I love that older Evinrude. We used to have one very similar, it was a 1953 15 HP, and ran great. We had a 50s era 7.5 Evinrude also. Excellent motors.

You have any more recent photos? Also, now that it is getting cold up there, are you able to fish in winter? Or, I should say, or you able to use your boat in winter there? I know you can drive on the hard water and fish...


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 2, 2010)

DuraCraft said:


> Bait, that is nice! I keep finding older posts here; hep me, hep me, this site is kicking me... (in a good way!). I love that older Evinrude. We used to have one very similar, it was a 1953 15 HP, and ran great. We had a 50s era 7.5 Evinrude also. Excellent motors.
> 
> You have any more recent photos? Also, now that it is getting cold up there, are you able to fish in winter? Or, I should say, or you able to use your boat in winter there? I know you can drive on the hard water and fish...



Thanks DC. I don't have any more recent photos of the motor. It's now stored in the garage for the winter. The faster moving rivers around here stay open all winter and you can fish for steelhead and brown trout (if you can stand the cold!). I'm not planning on getting the boat out until Spring though.


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 3, 2010)

Baitcaster, awesome job man. You look really happy out on the water on that baby.  I had an 18HP just like that one, brings back memories for me. Do those floor mats stay in the boat while trailering? I got to get those, I hate carpet.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 6, 2011)

89Suburban said:


> Baitcaster, awesome job man. You look really happy out on the water on that baby.  I had an 18HP just like that one, brings back memories for me. Do those floor mats stay in the boat while trailering? I got to get those, I hate carpet.



Yep, I have no problem with the floor mats coming out on the highway or on the water.


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 7, 2011)

those mats can be ordered from www.farmtek.com as well.there frequently used in chicken house flooring.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Travis91 said:


> those mats can be ordered from https://www.farmtek.com as well.there frequently used in chicken house flooring.



Might have to rename my boat "Chicken House"! :LOL2:


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally warmed up enough to do some work on the boat this weekend. I installed my Humminbird 798si and finished wiring the bilge pump, aerator and switch panel.

Some pics:


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 4, 2011)

Holy smokes, Thats a Bildge pump there, Nice!!


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 4, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Holy smokes, Thats a Bildge pump there, Nice!!



800 gph. It drains the water pretty quick!


----------



## Froggy (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice, I like the way you take your time, everything perfect, great looking boat.


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, BaitCaster.
You have an awesome rig.

I just bought my first fishfinder, just an entry level unit.
I like how you installed yours.
Is that a plastic mounting board for the transducer?
What kind of sealer did you use
on mounting screws?
Appreciate any help.

jasper


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 4, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> Hey, BaitCaster.
> You have an awesome rig.
> 
> I just bought my first fishfinder, just an entry level unit.
> ...



Hey Jasper,

Yes, that is a plastic transducer mounting plate that I got from Cabelas. I used a marine sealant that I got from Canadian Tire. I can't remember the brand name, but it works really well. I'll get the name for you tonight. I used it to glue my bilge pump to the floor of the boat and it is rock solid.


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 4, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, BaitCaster.
> ...



Sounds good. I'll check out Cabelas. Thanks.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great Baitcaster, real nice setup. Are you putting the battery in the hatch in the rear bench?


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 4, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Looks great Baitcaster, real nice setup. Are you putting the battery in the hatch in the rear bench?



No, the main battery will stay in the well behind the rear bench, beside the gas tank. The hatch will be for gear sotrage, but I will keep the small battery, which is dedicated to the sonar/GPS unit in there too.


----------



## Sooner2260 (Apr 10, 2011)

Baitcaster, how is the "fish saver" livewell pump working out for you? I am working on a 1542 mod and was going to copy your install....among other things! Thanks for all the info, great looking boat.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Sooner2260 said:


> Baitcaster, how is the "fish saver" livewell pump working out for you? I am working on a 1542 mod and was going to copy your install....among other things! Thanks for all the info, great looking boat.




Thanks Sooner. I haven't used the livewell with a fish in it yet. However, the fish-saver unit runs really well and pumps quite a bit of water. It was also really easy to install in the 1542 livewell. One thing I am probably going to add at some point is a timer.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 2, 2011)

I got my mini-jacker installed yesterday. As some of you may remember, I got the jacker to create more clearance between my lower unit and trasnom so I can get better side image scans on my Humminbird. I am hoping I also get some improved outboard performance.

Anyway, this was one of the easiest installs I have done. It only took 1/2 hour.

First thing you do is drill out the holes on the jack plate. I used a 1/2 inch drill.







I laid out some lines on the transom in order to get the jack centred and then marked out one hole. No turning back now!




I used 1/2 inch stainless steel hex bolts. They are expensive, but necessary.




I hand tightened the bolt and then levelled up the jack plate to mark out a second hole.




After securing the plate with the second bolt I used the plate as a template to drill out the remaining holes and then attached the remaining bolts.
















Now there is ample clearance for the transducer. I haven't applied any marine sealant to the holes yet as I need to test run the motor and detemine whether it needs to be moved up or down. Once I am satsified with it I will apply the sealant.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 2, 2011)

Baitcaster,
Nice work. Should be good to go with some fine tuning.
Are those adjustment holes about an inch apart?

jasper


----------



## BaitCaster (May 2, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> Baitcaster,
> Nice work. Should be good to go with some fine tuning.
> Are those adjustment holes about an inch apart?
> 
> jasper



I didn't measure them but I wuold say approx. one inch.


----------



## cmatthews_jm (May 12, 2011)

Nice build you have here. I really like the precision you have going on. 
Few questions...
Did you ever get the mini jacker sealed up tight?
Could you notice a difference in performance?


----------



## BaitCaster (May 12, 2011)

cmatthews_jm said:


> Nice build you have here. I really like the precision you have going on.
> Few questions...
> Did you ever get the mini jacker sealed up tight?
> Could you notice a difference in performance?



Thanks! I haven't sealed up the mini-jacker yet. I want to wait until I am absolutely sure I have it where I want it. I had the boat out last Saturday and I did notice an improvement in performance. First of all, I am getting nice clear side scans with no interference from the motor. The boat planes out nicely and I picked up between 1 and 2 mph at WOT. I will probably leave the jack plate where it is currently installed. I definitely won't be lowering it, but I do want to try shimming up the motor a little higher and seeing how she runs.


----------



## benjineer (May 12, 2011)

Where does that put the cavitation plate in relation to the bottom of the boat? You've got me interested if you aren't having any blowout problems. Running shallower is always better. The lake I fish is loaded with stumps.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 12, 2011)

benjineer said:


> Where does that put the cavitation plate in relation to the bottom of the boat? You've got me interested if you aren't having any blowout problems. Running shallower is always better. The lake I fish is loaded with stumps.



My cavitation plate is currently sitting abuot 1 inch above the bottom of the boat. I haven't had any blow-out issues but I did have some cavitation (is that the right word?) in sharp turns.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 13, 2011)




----------



## FFDOZIER (May 13, 2011)

I love what you've done with your rig buddy. I will soon be purchasing a Tracker 1542 and will also be taking my time in modding it. Mostly due to my current financial situation (1 year old son and building a new home). I really like how you rigged your aerator in the existing livewell. Such a simple fix and yet it's perfect. Great job!!!


----------



## ITGuy (May 14, 2011)

Nice build. How's that Mini-Jacker working for you? I was thinking of buying one to use for my kicker motor. I would place it so it would be even with the transom since it will be a short shaft kicker on a short shaft transom. Do you think this will work? Would I be able to get the motor mounted up tight enough?


----------



## BaitCaster (May 16, 2011)

ITGuy said:


> Nice build. How's that Mini-Jacker working for you? I was thinking of buying one to use for my kicker motor. I would place it so it would be even with the transom since it will be a short shaft kicker on a short shaft transom. Do you think this will work? Would I be able to get the motor mounted up tight enough?



I think that might be a problem. There may not be enough clearance between the transom and the motor bracket to tighten up the clamps.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 19, 2011)

I installed two flush mount "rocket-launcher" rod holders and a second rod saver strap.

It was a pretty easy install. I did have to use my Dremel tool to make the holes oval shaped to accommodate the angle of the tubes. I also had to carve out holes in the floatation foam under the seat for the tubes and to allow water drainage. I just used a long piece of scrap metal to do that. 

Interesting how the logo on my old rod saver has faded - see the comparison photos between the old and new ones below.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice work, BC! =D> 

I once entertained the idea of installing a couple of flush-mount holders, but the thought of cutting the large holes and digging-out the foam stopped that idea.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Glamour shot, Birch Lake, July 24, 2011.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 26, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Glamour shot, Birch Lake, July 24, 2011.



Yea, that looks like a nice tranquil spot.
I bet you could see the fish bite your hook in that water. =D>


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 3, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> Yea, that looks like a nice tranquil spot.
> I bet you could see the fish bite your hook in that water. =D>



Yes, it was very cool. You would either see your lure disappear or see it move sideways really fast and there would be a fish on!


----------



## franner11 (Aug 3, 2011)

officially jealous of that fishin hole! :mrgreen: 
way too hot to fish down here in nashville


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 4, 2011)

franner11 said:


> officially jealous of that fishin hole! :mrgreen:
> way too hot to fish down here in nashville



Was pretty warm there too (but not as hot as Nashville I would bet). The water in the picture looks cold but the surface temp. was around 81 degrees. The evening swims were awesome!


----------



## Daddio (Oct 9, 2011)

Great job! I am getting so many great ideas for my boat from your boat. Where did you get your rod holders?


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 12, 2011)

Daddio said:


> Great job! I am getting so many great ideas for my boat from your boat. Where did you get your rod holders?



Thanks! I got the rocket launchers at Bass Pro for $10 apiece.


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 14, 2012)

Curious why you needed a mounting board for the transducer?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, I guess I didn't really "need it". I wanted it because I feel I have a better leak-proof seal as I put a ring of marine sealant around it. Also, if I ever change transducers or want to add another one I won't have to drill more holes in the hull.


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 14, 2012)

I am also considering it, but wondering if I just adhere it with 5200 instead of screwing it to the transom if that would work?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 16, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> I am also considering it, but wondering if I just adhere it with 5200 instead of screwing it to the transom if that would work?



That might work. You would need a way to keep the platein place while the adhesive cures though. I wouldn't be too fussed about a couple of screw holes in the hull though. If you use the 5200 in the screw holes and run a bead on the plate you will not get a leak.

Another thing you could do is turn the plate on its end and screw it to the hull above the water line. However, again, I don't think that is necessary.

Cheers,
BC


----------



## Zubes (Jan 16, 2012)

I did something similar with a small price of engineered decking. I got the piece of decking for free from Menard's (sample) and picked up a tube of Marine grade adhesive in a tube (not even sure what it was called). It has been glued to the transom, below the water line, for 2 years now with no problem. As BaitCaster mentioned, you'll have to come up with a unique way to keep the board secured until it dries. Also, assuming your transom has some angle to it, you might want to cut a chamfer to one of the ends of the board so that the water seamlessly runs past it without any turbulence. I mounted my speed sensor to the decking and the transducer is mounted with a Lowrance suction cup mount. No holes for me!


----------



## thatkidhugo (Jan 16, 2012)

Great boat man.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 17, 2012)

thatkidhugo said:


> Great boat man.



Thanks!


----------



## Gators5220 (May 3, 2012)

Man that lake is so clear, where about in the US are you with that clear of water?


----------



## BaitCaster (May 18, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Man that lake is so clear, where about in the US are you with that clear of water?



Hey Gators,

You gotta come to Canada to get water that clear! That is Birch Lake in South-Eastern Ontario in Frontenac Provincial Park. if you ever get a chance to go there I highly recommend it. The fishing is some of the best I have ever seen, from Bass to Lake Trout.

Cheers,
BC


----------



## Gators5220 (May 19, 2012)

There is a stocked lake in vero with smallies or bronzebacks (small mouthed bass as you prob know them but others do not!)...and I have to say they fight a lot like redfish! And are a great fight...for any that haven't experienced small mouths vs large mouth bass I highly recommended it!


----------



## maldo (Jun 11, 2012)

great Build! I am so glad I went through this build. I built my trolling Motor mount similar to yours but was also getting a lot of play. I had no idea how I was going to stiffen er up. But once I saw how you did yours I am definitly doing something very similar. Thanks for the idea! I hope your "Livin Large" is doing well =D>


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey man you been gettin livin large wet?


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 21, 2013)

great looking fishing boat, I just sent you a pm........Pete


----------



## thursdaymike (Apr 21, 2013)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi All,

It's been quite some time since posting on this forum. I hope everyone is doing well and catching lots of fish!

Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know that Livin' Large has been sold. Sigh. She was a great boat and served me well for about 3 years. But as my kids got older my fishing habits started to change. I found myself fishing bigger, choppier water with more than just me in the boat, and the Tracker 1542 just wasn't the right platform for my needs.

The new boat is a 24 foot Triton 240 LTS bay boat. It is quite a change from a 15 foot tin I can tell you. At 2500 lbs dry, the most intimidating part is trailering it!




She's made of solid hand laid fiberglass so I am no longer a tin boater. However, I will always have tin in my heart!

Cheers,
BC


----------

